
GDPR laws are causing panic in Europe - bane
https://www.axios.com/gdpr-europe-laws-advertising-demand-complaints-90343bc6-47cc-4832-bff3-24d2e19c7175.html
======
ainiriand
This title is just false. There is no panic at all and GDPR is good for
everyone. Well maybe everyone except Zuckerberg...

